# Urdu: internal tampon



## ValerioPak

Greetings to everyone,

I am sorry to bother you again, but I am always short of words in Urdu. I need to say "internal tampon" in Urdu, the one used by women during their monthly period, and I saw that Shanul Haqq Haqqee's Oxford English to Urdu dictionary describes it as

حیض کا خون روکنے والی گدّی

Haiz kaa xuun rokne vaalii gaddii (guddii?)

Shall I simply use the transliteration of the English word? 

ٹیمپون

Or is there maybe something more appropriate?

Thank you very much in advance,

V.


----------



## Qureshpor

I don't know what other friends think but how about..

(Haiz kaa) andaruunii lattah?


----------



## ValerioPak

Thank you very much.

I have a further question about Haiz, now that you mention it. Can we say "maahvaarii Haiz"? 

ماہواری حیض

I see some dictionaries also translate menses just as "maahvaarii" would that be also possible? i.e. is that an adjective, a noun or both?

Thank you again.

V.


----------



## Qureshpor

Haiz on its own implies menses. Therefore there is no need to use the adjective "maah-vaarii" before it. "lattah" is not a "tampon" but a strip of cloth. In this sense "andaruunii (internal) cloth" may not be such a good equivalent. Hopefully other friends will offer suggestions in due course.


----------



## teaboy

I don't think the OP is asking to write poetry. Practically speaking, it is probably best to stick with ٹیمپان. It is an imported item and an imported concept. In all likelihood, the OP is working on promotional materials or public health instructions, and invented terms aren't really going to be helpful to people who need education about tampons.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ teaboy Jii, "Haiz kaa lattah" is no poetry. At least I have n't come across this phrase in Urdu poetry but it is possible someone like Ja'far Zatalli may have used it in his infamous writings. It is a term documented even in Platts. It is the normal pre-modern term.

Edit: Apart from Zatalli, one can expect "ChirkiiN" (an Urdu poet from Lucknow) to include such phrases in his repertoire. zindaa baad, ai zabaan-i-Urdu!


بے_یار سیر کو جو میں گلزار تک گیا 

دامن پہ گل کے حیض کے لتے کا شک گیا


----------



## ValerioPak

Thank you Qureshpor and Teaboy. 

Actually I think this gives me the opportunity to incorporate a very brief digression. The problem with Urdu is that there are fewer native speakers compared with the number of those who know it as a second Language. (In Italy virtually no urduu daan at all, but only Punjabi speakers)

Second: sometimes Urdu does not have specific terms and relies upon English loan words. If I have to write something for people from Pakistan or if I have to talk to people from Pakistan, I have no means to know which kind of words they will understand or use. So, my solution in such cases is to use at least a couple of versions. 

E.g., in this case I may say/write "Taimpon, ya3nii Haiz kaa andaruunii latta". 

Thanks again to both of you for your help and interest!

V.


----------



## ValerioPak

Only FYI

Actually I did not find any occurrence with the transliteration 
ٹیمپان

Many matches, however, are found with ٹیمپون


----------



## Qureshpor

ValerioPak said:


> Thank you Qureshpor and Teaboy.
> 
> Actually I think this gives me the opportunity to incorporate a very brief digression. The problem with Urdu is that there are fewer native speakers compared with the number of those who know it as a second Language.[...]V.


As for as this forum is concerned, there are native Urdu speakers who are pretty active. So, you need not fear on this front.


----------



## ValerioPak

Qureshpor Sahab,

I know there are many Urdu speakers here. And thank you so much for your invaluable help. What I meant is that sometimes, in my daily life, I have to interact with people who are native speakers of Punjabi, have lived in Italy for a long time, and haven't spoken Urdu for years (at least this is what they say), but only Punjabi and their standard of Urdu has changed. That is why I also have to keep in mind that the Urdu that can be used in Italy is maybe different from the version spoken in the UK, Canada, United States, India or Pakistan. Of course I am interested in the opinion of authoritative native speakers. I was just explaining why I would rather use two expressions to translate the same concept, one possibly being made up of English loanwords.

V.


----------



## mundiya

Hi,

If the people you are trying to communicate with are more comfortable in Punjabi, wouldn't it make more sense to figure out which Punjabi word to use rather an Urdu word?

EDIT: I revised my opinion.  Please see my next post.


----------



## marrish

_gaddii_ is the word which (with further specification) would equate to English sanitary pad. It is not a tampon. 

Hell, I don't know what it is called in Urdu, leave alone Punjabi! I mean to say I know it is called _taimpon _(I think _taimpuun_ more)so it is advisable to use this word in brackets or possibly use this very word and the equivalent about you are not so sure whether it is used in brackets. According to my humble mind it can be _Haiz kii "ruu'ii kii battii"._ I thought of_ phaahaa _which we use but is also not specific and besides, perhaps Punjabi background people don't but even then it is not what is meant. So going further with _"battii" _ if you wish to stick to "_maahvaarii_" I don't think it is a good word, perhaps it is better to use "_mahiine kii ruu'ii waalii battii_" or "_maahwaar ruu'ii kii battii_". As far as my unnderstanding is concerned, _maahvaarii_ is not an adjective, it is a substantive but even then I don't know such a word. Simple _mahiine kii._... whatever would be more understandable in this context because it has the meaning too which is at hand here (menses).
Now with regard to the post by mudiya jii, it would be great to hear from you and QP SaaHib about my suggestions.


----------



## mundiya

On second thought, after discussing with another forum friend, I think the Urdu terms will be appropriate because "tampon" is more of a technical word.  Your suggestions are good descriptive terms, marrish jii.  "Phaahaa" is used in Punjabi too.  It might be more widely understood than other words, so maybe it should be a part of the term?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> _gaddii_ is the word which (with further specification) would equate to English sanitary pad. It is not a tampon.
> 
> Hell, I don't know what it is called in Urdu, leave alone Punjabi! I mean to say I know it is called _taimpon _(I think _taimpuun_ more)so it is advisable to use this word in brackets or possibly use this very word and the equivalent about you are not so sure whether it is used in brackets. According to my humble mind it can be _Haiz kii "ruu'ii kii battii"._ I thought of_ phaahaa _which we use but is also not specific and besides, perhaps Punjabi background people don't but even then it is not what is meant. So going further with _"battii" _ if you wish to stick to "_maahvaarii_" I don't think it is a good word, perhaps it is better to use "_mahiine kii ruu'ii waalii battii_" or "_maahwaar ruu'ii kii battii_". As far as my unnderstanding is concerned, _maahvaarii_ is not an adjective, it is a substantive but even then I don't know such a word. Simple _mahiine kii._... whatever would be more understandable in this context because it has the meaning too which is at hand here (menses).
> Now with regard to the post by mudiya jii, it would be great to hear from you and QP SaaHib about my suggestions.


"battii" would be good but the problem with this is that it is likely to be taken for "light". The equivalent of a "battii" is the word "fatiilah" which due to its rarity is likely to be more suitable.

Haiz kaa fatiilah/Haiz-fatiilah


----------



## Faylasoof

Although Urdu has borrowed the English term for the tampon, i.e.ٹیمپون _Taimpon_, QP SaaHib's suggestion of  حیض فتیلہ ,  or its variation حیضی فتیلہ , seems to makes sense. 
Of course, like all our past attempts in this forum - and there are many - for "genuine" Urdu terms for such modern items will perhaps remain in the forum and unlikely to find common use, still it is good to try. We are doing here what is supposed to be the job of _muqtadarah qaumii zabaan_ in Pakistan and _anjuman-e-taraqqiy-e-urduu _in India.


----------

